# Any Experiences with CME Xkey?



## Dewdman42 (Jan 22, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with the CME Xkey midi controller? Thinking about getting one for my office computer.









Xkey37 - 37 reasons to make mobile music on the go!


Meet the ultimate mobile MIDI USB keyboard: Xkey37. 37 real-size keys, and polyphonic aftertouch!




www.cme-pro.com





Sorta thinking this combined with audio swift as trackpad based faders, could be quite handy away from my studio.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 22, 2020)

Bought it and resold it. Really wanted to like it because of the format, but the velocity response was too uneven and random for me. And since I had to add the faders outside of it anyway, it ended up being more clunky, than alternatives that actually play better.

After trying many different small/portable keyboards I ended up with the Korg Microkey which, even though it has smaller keys, offers a much superior playability (and already has the wheels and sustain support). In the end though, playing keyboards is subjective, so trying out as many as you can would probably be the best bet.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 22, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Bought it and resold it.



Me too, or rather I returned it (the 25 key version it was). I realised instantly it and I were doomed, there was something really disconcerting about the lack of travel compared to the wild scaling of velocity, it just felt all wrong. Give me a cheap plastic squidgy Korg Nanokey over that any day for mobile use.


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 22, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> After trying many different small/portable keyboards I ended up with the Korg Microkey which, even though it has smaller keys, offers a much superior playability (and already has the wheels and sustain support). In the end though, playing keyboards is subjective, so trying out as many as you can would probably be the best bet.


I second the Korg Micro Key. I have the 37 key version, love the playability, real PB and mod wheels (no buttons/touchstrips for this dinosaur) and can carry it in my onboard luggage.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 22, 2020)

I've got one, and whilst I don't mind it, it's not really a performance controller. It is good for trying out ideas and playing in parts, and the key action is better than your would think, but it did take a lot of getting used to.

It is wonderfully compact and light, and you can get a fab little travel case for it - but today I'd probably get the NI Kontrol M32 in its place.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 22, 2020)

Good feedback guys thanks. For my office, it really is kind of a matter of either micro key or xkey. While I could squeeze a keyboard with full sized keys in here, it would really take up more room then I want in my office, where honestly its just for occasional lite duty. If I really need to play something I will go to my studio and do it. 

Generally I hate micro-key sized keys.. but sounds like xkey is even worse...

Why do you guys like the Korg? IK has that iRigKeys2 in micro sized also which also gets great reviews... There are a few others too, but some one them I tried out at guitar center and I hated the keys probably worse then I would hate xkey.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 22, 2020)

It has the reputation of short life span and weird playing feeling.
Don’t own it, tried in a shop, no thanks.
My travel keyboard is Akai Mini MPKii.
Funny little toy though the joystick is weird option...


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 22, 2020)

I have the 25 key version and found it quite playable once I used the software to adjust the velocity curve. I stopped using it when I moved away from my mobile rig and my daughter uses it now.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 22, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> I second the Korg Micro Key. I have the 37 key version, love the playability, real PB and mod wheels (no buttons/touchstrips for this dinosaur) and can carry it in my onboard luggage.


I’ve composed several concert works using the Microkey 37 and notation programs. Solid controller


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 22, 2020)

I saw Jordon Rudess' long NAMM presentation on it from 2015 and he showed the CME software which is apparently capable of mapping any key on it to any message. So for example, it could be used to send aftertouch triggered CC messages, etc.. I think In otherwords it might make kind of an interesting key switcher perhaps....




I definitely have some concerns about if the velocity is even across the keyboard. I had an Edirol PCR-M1 in the past that was at the time maybe the thinnest midi controller ever made and it NEVER worked right, velocity was all over the place and eventually the keys stopped working altogether, complete waste of money. The Xkey is even thinner then that one...so I have concerns, but mybadmemory is the first person I've heard complain about the velocity response and LowweeK is the first one I've seen report about short life span...both are concerns...


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 22, 2020)

I tried using after touch to control CCs but I never could learn to do it very accurately.


----------



## yves (Jan 22, 2020)

I own it . I mostly use it for inputting notes and chords in Sibelius . I find it useful for that . I travel a lot also ..easy to lug around .

I also used it as an extra small keyboard to trigger key switches for sample libraries.

I find it hard to actually play on it but it would depend on the part and the sound .


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 22, 2020)

You could check out some of @christianhenson Youtube channel videos. See this one: . I think this used to be his go-to keyboard for composing when travelling, and he features it in a number of videos. However, I know he has now switched to the NI M32.


----------



## proxima (Jan 22, 2020)

I just got it a few weeks ago for mobile use. So the thickness was a big deal for me. If I were setting something up permanently and thickness was not an issue, I'd probably use a mini keyboard with a real mod wheel or mod strip (the mod "button" is useful for things like Omnisphere to hear what the mod wheel does, but useless for orchestral libraries). Or maybe another nanokontrol (I use one above my 88 key piano).


----------



## MisteR (Jan 22, 2020)

This one has channel aftertouch:





Arturia - KeyStep - KeyStep


KeyStep is a new breed of portable musical tool combining the functionalities of a keyboard controller with a polyphonic step sequencer to control bot...




www.arturia.com


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 22, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Why do you guys like the Korg?




I tried my way through all of the smaller controllers with 37 keys available at the time, and the Korg Microkey was just be far the most playable. Best velocity response. Smoothest feel. Had mod-wheel and sustain input. While not being the best looking, it just surpassed all the others in terms of actual use. I also generally hate minikeys, but for some reason this one works ok anyway. At least compared to the others.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jan 23, 2020)

I can recommend the Roli Songmaker Kit (Seaboard Block). It’s excellent!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 31, 2020)

Took a chance on the Xkey37. Arrived today. Hate it. Sending it back immediately.


----------

